# Loretta's happy ending



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

great for Loretta!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this. I love a happy ending...and a new beginning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I know Loretta would THANK YOU LOUDLY, if she could!
I'm so glad you got to witness the meeting!
God Bless you!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a good feeling for you to be able to meet the family Loretta went to! And as another poster so rightly put it -- a happy ending and happy new beginning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for everything you do to help dogs get to their new families.

Seeing Loretta licking the kids in her new family must have been priceless. I know it's a moment that is going to stay with you for a very long time. 

Wonderful story with a great happy ending.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing  A photo is worth a thousand words, isn't it.... My name is on the 'volunteer list" here on GRF for help with driving, but please remember that I am here on the southside of metro Charlotte area and if you ever need help with transport, I would be happy to pitch in. A thousand blessings to you for all you do.
Kristy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's so wonderful that Loretta found a forever loving home!!


----------

